# Making my own quick detailer



## Mattb23

Im interested in making my own quick detailer / fast wax

would anyone know how i go about this im abit clueless and searching google is bringing nothing up 

thanks Matt


----------



## sprocketser

I wonder if it s an insider s secret ! Good question , might have some luck with the knowledgable people around the forum .


----------



## adjones

Depends what you want to achieve. I'd never use one but some qds are no more than very dilute detergent and solvent mixes - they add nothing to the shine or protection. Warm water, tiny bit of was up liquid and a dollop of Ipa (like a percent or not much more) and this will do the job. Not something I would want to use but I know some people do.


----------



## Mattb23

I want to Achieve a wet look finish, maybe with a little bit of protection in it


----------



## The_Bouncer

Well if you wanted to make your very own, *very basic* homemade workable QD you could:

1. Take 8grams of your favourite car wax

2. Get hold of some Borax

3. Melt the wax so it's in full liquid phase.

4. Take a bowl of water say 450ml - add 20 grams of Borax, stir, then place in microwave until warm ( not boiling )

5. Add your melted wax to water.

6. Get hold of a hand blender and mix/stir vigorously for about 20 minutes - or until all blended.

If after, it shows as not mixed or bit lumpy, then just change your water/borax mix until you get something sprayable -

lastly, have fun trying it - oh and it's messy.

*( Excerpt page15, section 3. - Taken from the Bouncer's 'Yes, you can try this at home' book of wonderments ) *

:thumb:


----------



## Mattb23

Thanks Bouncer


----------



## Lowiepete

The_Bouncer said:


> 1. Take 8grams of your favourite car wax


Would an already liquid wax be any good? However, if it's just an alternative, 
then would you use more, say 20ml, to take account of its already being liquid?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Hi Steve, sorry just seen your reply - to be honest that's not something I've tried.

My concern on that though would be your already using a heavy diluted product and adding more dilution onto it.

Dilutions of some QD's are basically a 95% water mix, I suppose that's all they need to be.

A liquid wax is a lower figure but still high % of water. - In fact QD's were first born from further liquid wax dilution.

So in effect you'll be making a high % water spritz QD - would it work? - yes probably - enough to remove dust/etc off panels and leave it looking clean.

:thumb:


EDIT - don't forget, the advice here is a basic - 'tinker in the garage, make it for yourself QD' idea here - , to make a real Wax/QD emulsion - there are other ingredients to consider, anti fungal agents, other emulsifiers etc.


----------



## Wout_RS

I thought borax was toxic as they use it in some disinfectants?


----------



## The_Bouncer

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borax

quote :

Borax, sodium tetraborate decahydrate, is not acutely toxic.[19] Its LD50 (median lethal dose) score is tested at 2.66 g/kg in rats:[20] a significant dose of the chemical is needed to cause severe symptoms or death. The lethal dose is not necessarily the same for humans.

Sufficient exposure to borax dust can cause respiratory and skin irritation

Summary :

I would not advise either eating pure Borax, neither taking a big block of dust and sniffing it up. Or using direct if you are extremely sensitive to cleaning products etc.

Putting a small amount from the container, straight onto a spoon or measuring agent, then dissolved into water will be ok - As with all and any of these products, if you are unsure, then research first.


----------



## adjones

I got some silicone, wax and polymer that you just dilute with water. Will post some pics when I get to play.


----------



## Lowiepete

Uh oh, I'd forgotten I'd posted here...


The_Bouncer said:


> My concern on that though would be you're already using a heavy diluted product and adding more dilution onto it.


Yes, I realise that. My point being that this might make the blending process 
less messy because the liquid wax is already emulsified.

I have no experience of Borax, other than seeing tubs of it in bathroom cabinets 
when I was a widdlykinkle. Wasn't it used to whiten or cleanse false teeth back 
in the day? In this process does it help with the emulsifying of the wax or are
we relying more on its cleaning properties in the final product?

Regards,
Steve


----------

